# New pc buyer in need of assistance



## bro_drey

I’ve always run iMacs and MacBooks we have all apple everything I just bought an Alienware Aurora r9 for my son for gaming . I’ll include some pictures of the specifications . Ide like to upgrade this to a liquid cooled system because there are various reviews about this pc running hot and loud . What I would like to know is if any of you tech savvy users would be able to point me to some other potential upgrades that would drastically improve this pc ? Also how is it fairing right out of the box? I upgraded quite a few things on there ? If anyone has the time and is bored just skim through the specs on these pics and drop some suggestions / comments would be much appreciated.


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bro_drey

What I meant by I already upgraded was that from the site you can choose multiple options I added about $700 worth of options . Also if you see something I should upgrade hardware wise tell me brand and reason as well ide really appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluxmaven

Honestly, I wouldn't bother trying to liquid cool that PC. It's in a relatively compact case without support for enough radiator space to make it worth the effort. People experiencing heat issues probably configured it with an i9 9900 which runs hotter than the 9700 you have. As it sits, it is already a very capable gaming rig. I would have your son try it out for a while and see if you experience issues with loud fans and high temps before looking for solutions to problems you might not have. 

If you do decide to start swapping out things. Noctua NF-A12x25 fans would be a good place to start. Also a better thermal paste on the cooler could shave a few degrees off. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is a good option.


----------



## bro_drey

Fluxmaven said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't bother trying to liquid cool that PC. It's in a relatively compact case without support for enough radiator space to make it worth the effort. People experiencing heat issues probably configured it with an i9 9900 which runs hotter than the 9700 you have. As it sits, it is already a very capable gaming rig. I would have your son try it out for a while and see if you experience issues with loud fans and high temps before looking for solutions to problems you might not have.
> 
> If you do decide to start swapping out things. Noctua NF-A12x25 fans would be a good place to start. Also a better thermal paste on the cooler could shave a few degrees off. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is a good option.


Thank you man much appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad5ector

Yeah, unfortunately the water cooling that Alienware would use for that case would be proprietary to say the least. The suggestion for a Noctua HSF is pretty good alternative and in some cases better than an AIO Water cooler.


----------



## mattliston

+1 to Noctua fans. Regardless of the style or type of Noctua fans, tehy always seem to have great performance at a quiet noise level.


----------



## kobs

If you absolutely feel the need to water cool you would have to transfer all this hardware into a decent case like the Fractal design define 7, it's a more square-ish case but with so much more potential to do what ever you want cooling wise AIO water cooler or design your own loop or air.


----------



## Avacado

Breaks my heart to hear you dropped 2300$ Simoleans on that rig there.


----------



## shilka

Like others have said the case is the source of all the problems and i dont mean to be rude but that case is terrible
Worst part is the PSU is most likely proprietary to the case which means that if you wanted a better case you probably cant re-use the PSU

Best thing you can do without a major re-build is like said Noctua fans and some better cooling paste
As someone else said liquid cooling is not worth it unless the case is changed

Edit: i did not see the date of the thread its a month old so the OP probably is not around


----------

